
Understanding Vert.x Architecture - Part II | CUBRID Blog - kadishmal
http://www.cubrid.org/blog/dev-platform/understanding-vertx-architecture-part-2/#.UaMR3lnKIe8.hackernews
======
eip
"I don't know much about Spring, but In Vert.x 1.x each Verticle that is
deployed has its own classloader, so it's hard to share a context across
verticles." -- Tim Fox (Vertx creator)

"A vert.x instance guarantees that a particular verticle instance is always
executed by the exact same thread. This gives you a huge advantage as a
developer, since you can program all your code as single threaded. Well, that
won't be a big deal to you if you are coming from JavaScript where everything
is single threaded, but if you're used to multi-threaded programming in Java,
Scala, or even Ruby, this may come as a huge relief" -- lol

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzkRVzciAZg>

